# Safety question regarding acrylic fumes



## Rob77 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in the process of turning some acrylic blanks.  I've noticed that these blanks put off a very strong smell when I turn them.  I've set up a strong fan and I think my air circulation is sufficient.  Is that enough?  

I'm assuming the textbook answer is that I need a dust collection system but I'm only a part-time hobbyist and I only make maybe a pen or two every other month (and I'm on a bit of a budget).  

Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Sadly, I am only doing this 4 weeks and about 3 weeks ago, I stopped noticing the smell. I own a dual vapor mask, but my glasses and goggles fog-up when I wear the mask. The same thing happens to me when I wear the light, white masks. I am going to wear it from now on though.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that my sense of smell is about as bad as my hearing, but that said, I always wear a Trend powered face shield when I am turning.  The face shield is for protection from projectiles and the filtered ventilation was reduce the amount of dust and fumes that I inhale while turning.  It has made a very big difference for me, especially when turning some of the woods like HRB that are more likely to irritate skin and nasal passages.  In my experience, the filtered face shield was well worth the investment.

TonyL, The ventilation fans on the powered shields keep your glasses from fogging up.

Jim Smith


----------



## mtassie (Apr 7, 2014)

I alwasy keep a fan blowing across the front of the lathe and wear a dust mask. Works pretty good


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 7, 2014)

Use an MSA respirator ($35 on Amazon) with p100 filters, you won't smell a thing.


----------



## ashaw (Apr 7, 2014)

For the most part my dust collector extracts all fumes and dust.  The only are is my chop saw.  When I get a new shop all my tools will have dust collection ports.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*I will get one immediatlely.*



Jim Smith said:


> I'm pretty sure that my sense of smell is about as bad as my hearing, but that said, I always wear a Trend powered face shield when I am turning.  The face shield is for protection from projectiles and the filtered ventilation was reduce the amount of dust and fumes that I inhale while turning.  It has made a very big difference for me, especially when turning some of the woods like HRB that are more likely to irritate skin and nasal passages.  In my experience, the filtered face shield was well worth the investment.
> 
> TonyL, The ventilation fans on the powered shields keep your glasses from fogging up.
> 
> Jim Smith


 
I have a light cough all the time now. Which model and where please?


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*Thank you!*



JohnGreco said:


> Use an MSA respirator ($35 on Amazon) with p100 filters, you won't smell a thing.


 
Does it have the anti-fog ventilator fan?  I need to place an Amazon order.


----------



## Old Codger (Apr 7, 2014)

Tony your concern and needs are the same as many of us who have this wonderful hobby/profession.  Your comment about a 'light cough' is obviously not uncommon and I as many others worry about this...  I have a Rikon air filtration system set up, plus a 20" box fan with a filter on it and run both all the time I'm working on the lathe, yet I still wonder if I'm fully protected.  I open my garage doors and allow fresh air in as often as possible, but still know that several months of the  year, weather conditions prevent this...  I'm looking into an external ventilation fan but still wonder if this is enough to prevent problems...  Comments/advice???


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you. I have an indoor workshop within a finished basement. Lucky and not so luck I guess. Like everything I do, I will research it, and go nuts finding a solution. All part of the journey . Thank you again. You guys and gals are amazingly helpful.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: TREND AIR/PRO Airshield and Faceshield Dust Protector

Do you guys mean this?


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 7, 2014)

I use the resp o rator from amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Resp-O-Rator-Dust-Respirator-Model-JR-7/dp/B002KA0CMO

It fits under my face shield or goggles, and I can just let it drop around my neck when I'm not turning.  I don't use the nose clip...I don't have any problem not breathing through my nose.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 7, 2014)

JohnGreco said:


> Use an MSA respirator ($35 on Amazon) with p100 filters, you won't smell a thing.


 
And cover the rest of your face too. MSA is a good product.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 7, 2014)

TonyL,

Yes.  I have the original Trend Airshield and find it comfortable and easy to use.  The battery(ies) are located in the band at the top of the helmet and I always keep one on the charger and one working in the airshield in case one runs out I can switch them out and be back in business in two minutes.  Here's another review of the two models that you can read.   Also, I kept an eye out on ebay and bought mine new with extra filters and clear shield covers for considerably less than retail.

Trend Airshield Air Circulating Face Sheilds | After Hours with the WOOD Gang

Jim Smith


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

This looks like the way to go. Thank you!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

*Amazon Respirator.*



sbwertz said:


> I use the resp o rator from amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Resp-O-Rator Dust Respirator Model JR-7: Home Improvement
> 
> It fits under my face shield or goggles, and I can just let it drop around my neck when I'm not turning.  I don't use the nose clip...I don't have any problem not breathing through my nose.


 
Thank you Sharon. I will must likely get this until I research the more "advanced" types.  I am 50 and don't remember the last time I breathed through me nose . Thanks again!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

This looks like an affordable compromise?
Amazon.com: 3M 7162 Full-Facepiece Spray Paint Respirator - Organic Vapor: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 8, 2014)

TonyL said:


> JohnGreco said:
> 
> 
> > Use an MSA respirator ($35 on Amazon) with p100 filters, you won't smell a thing.
> ...



I wear prescription safety glasses and a full face shield along with my half-face respirator, never had a problem with fogging, which was a CONSTANT problem when I wore the white paper style dust masks. I have been using mine daily (5-7 hours a day, M-F) for several years. So much that the elastic has worn out and I need to order another- yes, the same exact one. As good as the Trend is, it is not rated for the same level of dust safety. The filters I use (that it comes with, but you can also buy replacements) are rated for use with asbestos. Since I sometimes work with pressure treated, that level of safety is especially important for me. Your needs may be different.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 8, 2014)

Amazon.com: MSA Safety Works 817663 Multi-Purpose Respirator: Home Improvement


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I am going to get this one Jim. Can't beat the price! I hope it really filters the fumes.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 8, 2014)

TonyL,

That looks like it will solve the fumes issues but since it's designed to protect people using spray paint or other chemicals, I'm not sure if the sheild is rated to protect you from projectiles from the lathe.  It may be, but I couldn't find that information in the specs.  Just a thought...


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

I ordered it and the replacement cartridges. I have a shield and good quality safety goggles, so I am good. Thank you. I should have it by Thursday. I appreciate your help Jim and everyone else that contributed.


----------



## Rchan63 (Apr 8, 2014)

What about the rest of the people in the house. I assume the fumes will travel to the rest of the house. I also worry because my shop in the basement while the family is upstairs.



TonyL said:


> Thank you. I have an indoor workshop within a finished basement. Lucky and not so luck I guess. Like everything I do, I will research it, and go nuts finding a solution. All part of the journey . Thank you again. You guys and gals are amazingly helpful.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

*I agree with you.*



Rchan63 said:


> What about the rest of the people in the house. I assume the fumes will travel to the rest of the house. I also worry because my shop in the basement while the family is upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My house is relatively large and no one goes downstairs (we bought the house with a finished basement). However  , I will be buying a room filter. I am just doing my research. I care about my wife, son, and dogs more than I do myself...so  I am with you on this!


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 8, 2014)

Just my opinion, but I do not think the fumes from turning a cured blank are of any consequence.  Plastic outgasses.  If you buy any plastic item you get a smell, but there are no warnings to wear a filtration mask when you are opening your latest Amazon purchase.    

Fumes while casting and dust while turning are concerns and should be dealt with appropriately, but I do not think turning a cured plastic blank is any less safe than turning a wooden blank.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you!  I can always skip the room filtration system for $400 and just buy my wife, son, and two dogs their own "masks" for $30 each! I wonder if they will fit the snout of a golden retriever  . As my mom says, "It's easy to buy a pair of slippers that to carpet the whole world." I am teasing of course.


----------



## Darkshier (Apr 8, 2014)

So I was reading this thread last night and had the all might "Duh" moment. I've been having a persistent cough (not normal as I am a smoker) and have been to the doctor a couple times and was going to see an ENT about it. I've never used or thought about using a mask while turning and often get really close while doing fine details on my pens. I can't believe this never occurred to me. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## WriteON (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm using a 1.5 dust collector(with a 1micron bag) from PSI and I wear a Trend Air Pro. This stuff is expensive but much cheaper than a nursing home or funeral.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to look in to the MSA Respirator


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2014)

This is what I bought. It should arrive to today from Amazon:
MSA Safety Works 817663 Multi-PurposeRespirator


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 10, 2014)

I used this one for years. Remember...it can only function if it's on your face. With time, people revert to what's easier. If you have to put on 3 pieces of equipment before turning...how likely are you to maintain that behavior over time? The facts indicate not very.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2014)

I am a SCUBA diver...that may help


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 10, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> I used this one for years. Remember...it can only function if it's on your face. With time, people revert to what's easier. If you have to put on 3 pieces of equipment before turning...how likely are you to maintain that behavior over time? The facts indicate not very.



My workshop is in the garage, attached through a doorway near the kitchen. I have a section of kitchen counter with my respirator, earplugs, and prescription safety glasses. I put all 3 on before I step foot inside. I think if safety is important enough to you, you make sure to do whatever you can.


----------



## endacoz (Feb 14, 2015)

TonyL said:


> This is what I bought. It should arrive to today from Amazon:
> MSA Safety Works 817663 Multi-PurposeRespirator



Tony are you still using this?  I am needing to upgrade to a better faceshield (no fog) and lung protection.  I would love to hear your review!


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks better all the time - especially since I have a full-beard and the reviews on this say that it is well suited for those of us who sport facial hair.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 14, 2015)

endacoz said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I bought. It should arrive to today from Amazon:
> ...





Just recently

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/need-advice-dust-mask-protection-129965/


----------



## TonyL (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Ethan:

Yes, I still use it.  And I use it with this face shield :http://www.amazon.com/3M-Protection-82783-00000-Polycarbonate-Faceshield/dp/B007JZ1QQQ

I am not qualified to review it other than to say, I can't smell any odors/fumes, I don't believe I am inhaling any dust, both the "respirator" and face shield fit well...I don't get any eye glass fogging like I did with the white fiber masks.

Maybe there are toxins that I can't smell but continue to pass through the filters?
I don't have a sensitivity the fumes in terms of a allergic reaction. 

I also have a dust collector (and an air filter which I bought in October and still have not taken out of the box). The that John T. posted is a good one and I did draw advice from it. 

Lastly, I only turn pens; I don't make anything else. I probably make 2 a week. I hope this helps. There are many much more qualified folks than me to evaluate the protection of these devices.  

I am happy with my purchases, but don't know if I am doing the best I can to protect my long term health.


----------



## endacoz (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your review.  It has been helpful as I begin to come to a decision, hoping that my health drives my decision and not my wallet...


----------



## WriteON (Feb 16, 2015)

endacoz said:


> hoping that my health drives my decision and not my wallet...



I worked as a dental tech for a lifetime. Spent all day working with acrylic and rarely used a suction(dust collector). I'm extremely lucky as I feel pretty good health wise today. I have a buddy did the same line of work. He breathed dust and fumes for a lifetime.....calls me one day to tell me about his lung transplant.


----------

